# Vimex pots ok?



## Grubb (Jan 17, 2021)

I couldn't get some particular pots from Tayda for a Tommy III  so I ordered Vimex brand ones from Pedal Parts Australia. Are Vimex any good?


----------



## HamishR (Jan 17, 2021)

I've used some and they appear to do everything the Alpha pots do. They seem well made and haven't given me any issues. Its funny because I would never use Alpha pots in my amplifiers but they seem to be THE option for pedals. Probably because CTS don't make pots this small.


----------



## rmfx (Jan 17, 2021)

Totally fine. I actually prefer them to Alpha if I’m given a choice. Fiberglass wafer is a *lot* stronger than that orange wafer that Alphas use.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 17, 2021)

Vimex anything is going to be good, they only sell commercial manufacturing grade parts in bigger quantities. Not easily available to hobbyists most of the time. I wouldn’t worry!


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2021)

What I like about Vimex pots is that they don't require drilling extra small hole.

I'm wondering if there are other distributors apart from Pedal Parts Australia who store them?


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2021)

A lot of the boutique brands are using Vimex.    I _believe _that's what StompBoxParts has in stock, but I could be wrong.  _(I was wrong, lol)_

The only "negative" thing I can say about Vimex pots is that the lugs seem to be thinner gauge than Alphas.  They bend and warp really easily.
This really isn't an issue once a pedal is built.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 2, 2021)

Asked StompBoxParts if they have Vimex pots and the answer is no.

Probably someone knows where to get them in little quantities.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 10, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> Vimex anything is going to be good, they only sell commercial manufacturing grade parts in bigger quantities. Not easily available to hobbyists most of the time. I wouldn’t worry!


Yep, contacted them and they said that the MOQ would be 128 for a pot. And I'm not sure they have a US based distributor.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 10, 2021)

Actually found solder lugs pots here: https://www.kinnatone.com/search-results-page/vimex
But they don't have PCB mounted ones.


----------



## fig (Mar 10, 2021)

note that stepping on any pot will likely destroy it

at least the one I creamed the other day


----------



## zgrav (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaga said:


> What I like about Vimex pots is that they don't require drilling extra small hole.
> 
> I'm wondering if there are other distributors apart from Pedal Parts Australia who store them?


No need to drill a small hole for the Alpha pots.  Just use pliers to break off the tab from the pot.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 10, 2021)

zgrav said:


> No need to drill a small hole for the Alpha pots.  Just use pliers to break off the tab from the pot.


That's a common practice which I don't like, because the tab is not supposed to be cut.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaga said:


> That's a common practice which I don't like, because the tab is not supposed to be cut.


I have never seen anything to suggest that is the case,.  It certainly does not hurt the integrity of the pot.


----------



## peccary (Mar 10, 2021)

zgrav said:


> I have never seen anything to suggest that is the case,.  It certainly does not hurt the integrity of the pot.



I snip them off with flush cutters and it's kind of satisfying. They do come off at near the speed of sound, though.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 10, 2021)

zgrav said:


> I have never seen anything to suggest that is the case,.  It certainly does not hurt the integrity of the pot.


Not at all. I just don't understand why Alpha does not manufacture 16mm potentiometers without this tab.


----------



## ianmarks (Mar 10, 2021)

That little tab that breaks off can be stuck in between the two halves of split shaft ones to prevent bending when putting a knob on.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm also wondering why Alpha datasheet doesn't describe such a usecase.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 10, 2021)

I wonder how many applications anymore actually use those tabs to secure the position of the pot to the surface?  Is the tab even mentioned in the Alpha datasheet (aside from being shown in the drawing)?


----------



## mdc (Mar 10, 2021)

Those giant rotosound-style enclosures come pre-drilled w the extra orientation hole, the idea of actually using it ticks a very particular Virgo box for me.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 10, 2021)

mdc said:


> Those giant rotosound-style enclosures come pre-drilled w the extra orientation hole, the idea of actually using it ticks a very particular Virgo box for me.


Ahhh ---- there's the optional use case for the peg!


----------



## mdc (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## peccary (Mar 10, 2021)

mdc said:


>



For when you *really* need to crank it to 11 but the pot only goes to 10.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 16, 2021)

BTW, I had a conversation with StompBoxParts and they also have Cusack potentiometers (not all the values for now unfortunately). Looks like Cusack is another alternative to Alpha similar to Vimex.

If the value available is a Cusack pot, the image on the website will change to a Cusack pot.








						16mm Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 16, 2021)

Some of the VFE projects from Madbean had Vimex pots included. I think Peter only used Vimex pots. The Klein Bottle also had Vimex pots.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 24, 2021)

Found another nice alternative to Alpha pots without locking tab: https://lovemyswitches.com/potentiometers/


----------



## Robert (Mar 30, 2021)

I just received some of the new Tayda branded 16mm pots, they don't have the locking tab.


----------

